# ألي جميع مهندسي الاتصالات\عاجل



## elmustafa (8 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة
الاخوة الكرام يبق وقد سألت عن هندسة الاتصالات وماهي فرص العمل في هذا المجال
وما زلت أتسائل عن ذلك .
هل هناك فرص عمل أوفر
هل هي هندسة مرغوبة
هل تتعدد التخصصات في هندسة الاتصالات مثل هندسة الكهرباء(قدرة , أنتاج , تحكم) أم هي فقط هندسة اتصالات
أجد الكثير بشتكي عن عدم وجود فرص عمل في هذا المجال (الاتصالات) . وانني اعرف تماما أن العمل بيد الله وحدة لا بيد أحد
هل يقتصر علم الاتصالات أو هندسة الاتصالات علي شركات الاتصالات فقط أم هناك مجالات أخري؟
أرجو الافادة في هذا الموضوع
كما أطلب من جميع مهندسي الاتصالات أن يقوموا باستفتاء حول هذا الموضوع ولماذا هي فرص العمل في هذا المجال ضيقة جدا


----------



## eas (8 مايو 2007)

بالنسبة لمجال هندسة الاتصالات توجد منه عدة مجالات متفرعة مثل الموبايل او الشبكات كما ان مهندس التصالات يستطيع العمل في اي شركة من الشركات العاملة في مجال electronics مثل مصانع التلفاز و لكن تتميز مثل هذة الشركات عادة بالمرتبات الضعيفة و يعتبر المجال الرئيسى لمهندس الاتصالات من اجل مستقبل افضل و مرتبات احسن هو مجال الاتصالات المحمولة و لااقصد به فقط شركات تقديم الخدمة مثل فوادفون او موبينيل في مصر و لكن هناك ايضا الشركات التي تقدم خدمات في هذا المجال مثل انشاء و صيانة و تركيب ابراج المحمول و تطويرها 
و لكن من الاشياء المميزة لمهندس الاتصالات انه يستطيع العمل في جالت الهندسة الكهربائية انا شخصيا اعمل كمهندس كهرباء في شركة بترول و العديد من زملائي ايضا يعملون كمهندسين كهرباء في العديد من الشركات و المصانع


----------



## مسبح بحمد الله (10 مايو 2007)

dear elmostafa,
i am sorry to write u in E but my boart is so bad 
all i want to say to u that if u can be a good eng. u will lead avery good life 
i advise u with all my experience and i hope to do what i will say and u will be avery good eng soon in the future 
1-look to the succesful eng only
2- take good corses in tow branches u love to learn them and i brefer (network&instrumentaions)
3- be very good or the alpha at least in one of the supject u take courses 
4- if u do this u will be at the top of ur friends 
dont forget to be eng. character or u will not achieve any thing even if u have very good knowledge


----------



## م/ محمد قنديل (2 يونيو 2007)

سلام عليكم
مجال الاتصالات يعتبر الان من اعلي المجالات في كل شيء وعشان تشتغل فيه لازم تكون متميز وعندك خبرة عاليه هو من حيث الفلوس فيه مرتبات عاليه جدا ولذلك من الصعب انك تجد فيه عمل بسهوله ولكن بيكون بعد خبرة عاليه جدا وبعد كورسات كتير لازم تبدا بيهاز
وميزة خريج اتصالات انه ممكن يعمل في اي شيء


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر أخي العزيز


----------



## م.النقيب (3 يونيو 2007)

شكرا يا اخي على هذه المعلومات


----------



## عبدالجبار العبيدي (5 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ان مجال علم الا تصالات واسع جدأ وقد جمع العالم وجعله قرية صغيرة انت تستطيع من مكانك ولاتتحمل مشقة السفر وتزور اصدقائك في انحاء المعمورة المترامية الاطراف.تضم علم الاتصالات مايلي
1.اتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية
2.محطات البث الاذاعي والتلفزيوني المحلي
3.اتصالات وتنطيم حركة الطائرات والمطارات
4.اتصالات الاقمار الصناعية
5.اتصالات شبكات الحاسوب وتبادل المعلوماتية
6.دراسة الفلك والتغييرات الكونية
هذا جزء وبدون التفاصيل فيما يخص علم هندسة الاتصالات وارجو ان تدرك اهمية هذا العلم وتقبل عني الاحترام والتقدير/ابو احسان


----------



## طلعت علي (22 أغسطس 2007)

هناك أحد المواضيع يسمى power comunication line plc وهو نقل خط الهاتف عن طريق أسلاك الكهرباء


----------



## السعداوي (20 سبتمبر 2007)

www.softwarepbx.com يوجد بهدا الموقع جميع انوع السنترالات باناسوينك وجميع كتيبات التشغيل والبرمجة


----------



## elmustafa (23 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورين جدا وشكرخاص الي الاخ عبد الجبار والاخ السعداوي


----------



## memogharib (23 سبتمبر 2007)

بس انا من رايي ان اتصالات كويس الي حد ما بس صدقني اتصالات مش هتلاقي امتع ولا احسن من شغل اتصالات بس بقولك انا لو منك احاول اكون دائما في الاول بس مش علي حد اكيد انت مش فاهم اخر حتة بس بص انا هفهمك حاول تكون ودود وصبور جدااااااا وتحاول تكون صدقات و متبخلش علي نفسك من اي حرية في الترفيه عشان بصراحة متتعقدش وتتقرف من القسم ده وربنا يوفقكك وربنامعاك


----------



## marwan398 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

انا من رايي ان مهندس الاتصالات ممكن ان يشتغل كمهندس كههرباء بتفرعاته وانا برايي افضل هندسة هندسة الاتصالات


----------



## hofo (28 سبتمبر 2007)

عندنا فى مصر مهندس الكهرباء متوفر له شغل اكتر بكتير من الاتصالات وهذا لاكثرة المصانع ولكن الاتصالات مجال شغلها محدود جدا و يكاد يكون معدوم عندنا فى مصر


----------



## samahir (22 فبراير 2011)

مجال الاتصالات هو مجال واسع ومتطور جدا يعنى بالاضافه للشهادات الجامعية لابد من الكورسات والبراكتكال وربنا يوفقك


----------



## eng.ahmedali (23 فبراير 2011)

بسم لله الرحمن الرحيم 
يا جماعة انا طالب بقسم هندسة الحاسبات والنظم وفى السنة الاخيرة (الخامسة)
واحد تخصصات هدا القسم الاتصالات او نقل البيانات فكنت عاوز اعرف هل فرص العمل لهدا القسم كتيرة ولا لا 
ارجو الرد بسرعة 
والسلام عليكم


----------

